# LED's / Other lighting,



## delusions (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering where i should buy tiny LED's for pictures like this bellow,
I believe for this they are called fairy lights? but i need them to be battery LED"s since im spinning them
They can be white aswell, because i could just put the flash gel's on them.
 i looked on amazon but im not sure i found tiny LED's that i could like put on my keychain to make pictures like this,
Also i was wondering for outside work what kind of lighting do you recommend, i am a beginner and not to sure about lighting ,
Thankyou very much!​


----------



## McNugget801 (Dec 12, 2011)

not nice to take someones photos and not credit them.....

anyways, I have a half dozen of these Nite Ize SpotLit LED Pet Light - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

You can pick up keychain LED's to do stuff like that in the check out line at wal mart, etc. NOthing special is really needed. Just a light. 
As for outdoor lighting it depends on what you are doing. I like speedlights because they are portable and you can stick them anywhere, however we don't know if you are trying to shoot portraits of one or one hundred, action, sports... it's kind of hard to tell you what would work best without knowing the situation.


----------



## delusions (Dec 12, 2011)

haha sorry got the picture of Tumblr, Don't know source cuz it was a re upload


----------



## delusions (Dec 12, 2011)

Any flashlight recommendations?


----------



## delusions (Dec 12, 2011)

Uhh , also does anyone have recommendations for light painting?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my LEDs by buying a couple of super-cheap flashlights that use them at the dollar store, then taking them apart and re-purposing them.  I only spent a couple bucks, and they worked out fine for what I was doing with them:











For lighting outside (and most of my indoor stuff too these days), I use Canon and Yongnuo speedlights.


----------



## delusions (Dec 12, 2011)

dang, haha these are really nice, i dont understand how your using a taken apart flashlight for the orbs tho, haha kind of weird,


----------



## Buckster (Dec 12, 2011)

delusions said:


> dang, haha these are really nice,


Thanks.



delusions said:


> i dont understand how your using a taken apart flashlight for the orbs tho, haha kind of weird,


I took the flashlights apart to get the LEDs out of them to use for this instead.


----------



## McNugget801 (Dec 13, 2011)

Light painting is all about experimenting, having fun, and drinking beer  My shots never turn out all that great but light painting is a fun way for me to keep photography fresh. 

Ill post the link again because these are very durable LED's and can be used in a various ways. Nite Ize SpotLit LED Pet Light - Free Shipping at REI.com 

Here are a few shots I've taken with them.




Punt by Summit42, on Flickr




Stuck in the Orb by Summit42, on Flickr




Painting Sundance 7.3.2009 by Summit42, on Flickr


I recently made a dome tool



Dome by Summit42, on Flickr




Dome Trails by Summit42, on Flickr

Steel wool is also pretty fun... just dont burn anything down.




Aspen Grove 12.19.2009 by Summit42, on Flickr




Keeping Warm by Summit42, on Flickr






Saw of Light by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## delusions (Dec 13, 2011)

danggg haha how did u make that dome, very nice pics btw


----------



## Sean1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I want to learn whats going on here


----------



## Keshia (Dec 30, 2011)

Using white LEDs is a nice idea.You can buy these at any electronic shop near by.


----------

